# MoleII Switch Machine Wiring



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I've wired up a MoleII Switch Machine to install under a switch on my layout. All the wiring that goes to the switch machine including the Frog power routing goes thru a 5 pin connector. This plugs into a 3 pin connector that has the track power and frog power from the switch along with track power and switch machine control from my DS64. I make all my turnouts so each one has wires for track power and frog power. This Mole II has the cam to operate a switch stand so that should be interesting (see 2nd picture). I've used all switch master machines up to this point so this will be an interesting experiment. The use of the .01" crimp connector housing allow me to put the resistors for the Mole II (its a stall motor) either near the motor or back at the DS64 panel. There the wiring allows me to either put a bi-color LED in series with the stall motors (works great with the switch masters) or in parallel which is how I'll connect the panel LED up for the Mole II due to the higher current. By wiring all this up on the bench I only need to match up the connector and run the wires from the turnout, DS64 and track to screw terminals and avoid having to solder upside down under the layout.


----------

